# Monsterwatch dial in a SKX007 (Pic heavy)



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

( If this post needs to be moved to a more relevant section please could a mod move it for me :thumbsup: )

Bought a new dial and chapter ring last week from Rob at Monsterwatches










Donor SKX007 selected time to build the mod .

First I removed the bezel and put this to one side as I do not need to use it I have a spare in my spares box

Next movement out and remove the hands










Hands off and dial removed time to put the new dial and hands onto the movement . I was not sure which hands to use so I placed these over the dial first to see how they would look but was not happy with them and went with original 007 hour and minute hand with a red secondhand



















Hands on (I do not like putting new hands on a movement I do not have enough confidence in myself but took it slow and steady and all was good)

Next is chapter ring firstly out with the crystal and existing chapter ring , normally they have a little key on the ring that slots into a groove on the case .... this one had not key so carefully lined everything up and popped the crystal back in .... yup you guessed it the chapter ring slightly misaligned . Movement back out crystal back out chapter realigned and crystal popped back in ... hey presto all is good .










Next to decide which bezel insert to use




























Decision made .

here is the finished product , I am extremely happy with the outcome and would highly recommend Monsterwatches , quick delivery (to UK) and the dial is quality


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff mate, I love looking at these threads showing step by step modifications to make unique pieces, and the finished result looks great. Personally, I would probably have gone for the straight hands and the plain grey bezel, but of course none of that matters because it's YOUR watch, not mine :tongue:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Well done mate, great result. I personally like the orange bezel. :clap:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Personally, I would probably have gone for the straight hands and the plain grey bezel


 I like the plain bezel but I think the black one makes the dial stand out more



Teg62x said:


> Well done mate, great result. I personally like the orange bezel. :clap:


 Yup orange is nice and I do have an orange "squiggle" secondhand I was going to use but I was not sure about orange with the red logo on the dial


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I like the plain bezel but I think the black one makes the dial stand out more


 I chose the grey because it's more "unique" and makes the watch look completely different to a standard Seiko diver. Not much use if you need to check the time left on your oxygen tanks though, obviously..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Davey P what if I add one more option


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> @Davey P what if I add one more option


 This ^ would almost certainly look awesome mate :thumbs_up:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> This ^ would almost certainly look awesome mate :thumbs_up:


 I think I kind of agree with you ... looks like I am about to purchase a new bezel insert


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I think I kind of agree with you ... looks like I am about to purchase a new bezel insert


 Oh no, I didn't mean to cost you more money mate - Although I seem to be pretty good at spending other people's dosh (or at least, encouraging them anyway...) :tongue:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Great thread. I admire your skill. I thought the orange looked good, but the black is great as well. Look forward to seeing the red! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Wish i could do something like this,like the looks of the red bezel insert


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great stuff, John. I think it looks good as it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Great stuff and am also looking forward to the red bezel though the grey did seem so different to everything else, I liked that too.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Slight problem earlier the hour hand was just a smidging too long and was hitting the date window and would not pass it , I tried raising the hour hand slightly but it did not fix the problem .

Removed the hands and clipped the pointed slightly on the hour hand then reassembled everything ....apart from the second hand it simply would just not go back on, a few swear words later and a little breather I changed the secondhand for a different one so it now looks ever so slightly different to original photos


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That's a nice looking mod on that watch well done.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

jsud2002 said:


> Slight problem earlier the hour hand was just a smidging too long and was hitting the date window and would not pass it , I tried raising the hour hand slightly but it did not fix the problem .
> 
> Removed the hands and clipped the pointed slightly on the hour hand then reassembled everything ....apart from the second hand it simply would just not go back on, a few swear words later and a little breather I changed the secondhand for a different one so it now looks ever so slightly different to original photos


 The new seconds has improved it, IMO.

Really nice job. :thumbsup:

Steve.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

What an epic job and the revised seconds hand is excellent.

:thumbs_up:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> This ^ would almost certainly look awesome mate :thumbs_up:


 Well @Davey P does it look awesome ? I think it does


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Well @Davey P does it look awesome ? I think it does


 Yep, that will do nicely mate, excellent stuff :thumbs_up: Might look even better if the seconds hand was painted all red, just my personal opinion of course... :whistling:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You are becoming something of a renaissance man. Whether it be photography DIY watch boxes or watch mods, the list goes on :yes: excellent work :thumbsup: . Although I don't like any of them  The 007 is perfect sans mods


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> You are becoming something of a renaissance﻿ man. Whether it be photography DIY watch boxes or watch mods, the list goes on :yes: excellent work :thumbsup: . Although I don't like any of them  The 007 is perfect sans mods


 I like to keep busy


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> I like to keep busy


 Understatement at the very least. You can add modesty to the previous list as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow! Love the red, it's great, but so are the other bezels with the dial! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow.......you have done a proper job,i would be proud to own that let alone creating it.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great job, looks brill. I want one of those face protectors. Beats putting the movement in a zip lock bag to pull the hands. May I enquire where you bought it.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Great job, and the splashes of red really looks good


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

hartley353 said:


> Great job, looks brill. I want one of those face protectors. Beats putting the movement in a zip lock bag to pull the hands. May I enquire where you bought it.


 I bought it from ebay

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F250685879075


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you I have ordered a couple, noticed some for over £100 very strange.


----------



## fridaypassion (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks great. Was just eyeing a custom one up on ebay as it happens!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I would've liked the straight (baton?) hands, but the Seiko hands suite the bezel insert well. In all, a very nice combo. Well done, sir. :drinks:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Chromejob said:


> I would've liked the straight (baton?) hands, but the Seiko hands suite the bezel insert well. In all, a very nice combo. Well done, sir. :drinks:


 I think if honnest I just wanted to keep the budget down with this one and as I already had the seiko hands that is why I used them .


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Decided to have a play about today as I had some free time , replaced the monsterwatch dial for a different one



















Difficult to tell from the photo but the markers and hand are gold in colour .

I then put the monsterwatch dial into my monster watch , I am really happy with this outcome I think it suits the watch



















Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks good john well done likes the grey mate

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------

